# I've cashed out. Went from UberX/XL to Black to Fully Licensed VFH



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Sold my Town Car. This past year was fun, learned a lot and have a lot of great stories, but I'm done now.

Too many people want to get ubered -- in my opinion, we should try to avoid businesses that prey upon their "partners" and customers. (Don't get me started.)

No agencies are enforcing the law -- not even the airport, evidently.

But let's talk about the good stuff.

I will miss the 90-something-year-old woman who lives alone in a single-family home, stands straight up with impeccable posture, is extraordinarily sharp, and goes to a local restaurant/pub every weekend to get what I like to call "white-girl wasted." She was an inspiration!

The funniest and most generous couple who work for competing air conditioner companies. I always quoted lower than my normal rates because they always AlWAYS tipped so well.

My 60-something "boyfriend" who said he got rid of his wife by throwing her out the back and "the hogs got her." He was hilarious. And his friend was the VP of a Georgia university who was being interviewed by Paige Kelton the following morning.

The paranoid, penny-pinching millionaires who frequently forgot things at their very exclusive home any time they take their 70-foot yacht out. They were boarded by the coast guard once -- men in boots with assault rifles -- and the lady of the boat told them they would not be stepping foot on her white carpet in their boots. (They never thought to tip, but did refer enough business to me.)

The spoiled college-aged child of a large local car dealing family. I almost dropped her ass at the McDonald's off JTB, and I still fantasize about doing so. Driving off, with her standing there helpless and shocked. I drove her and her friends (who totally had my back) all the way to a downtown hotel because I didn't trust my own temper at that point to kick her out of my car.

The complete d-bag local jeweler who literally screamed and swore at me over a $10 cancellation fee (when I was still ubering myself) after I waited more than 10 minutes outside of his 7,500 sq ft gated-community home. How do I know how many sq ft? He mentioned it during his rant -- the rant over how I should refund the "****ing $10."

This straight ghetto chick who was dating a nervy, bumbling fawn of a man who always spoke eagerly about the wines they would be tasting and decanting at their destination. When he wasn't in the car, she was telling her kid through gritted teeth, "You damn well better not get my house dirty while I'm gone." When he was in the car, she spoke as if carefully guarding her tone and flipping through her mental thesaurus to select just the right words.

I'm fairly certain I've taken a young couple to buy drugs.

I picked up a guy whose friends proudly announced that he just got out of an attempted murder charge. He wasn't proud. They were.

The many, many lifestories and serendipitous situations that colored my life over the past year make me smile, make me think, make me contemplate. I can't even begin to list them all here, but I have my notes!

I could've continued to build the business. I could've advertised. I could have continued hitting the streets, but I honestly don't want to be in a car for 6 or more hours a day. I want to do something more active and something that I feel at least somewhat passionate about.

Onward!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Its been a blast friend. UberBlack lost one of the best when you kicked Uber to the curb, but good for you! Pursue your dreams with a vengeance. 

Take Care!

MUJ


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Its been a blast friend. UberBlack lost one of the best when you kicked Uber to the curb, but good for you! Pursue your dreams with a vengeance.
> 
> Take Care!
> 
> MUJ


You know I'll be referring my regulars primarily to you!


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you friend. I won't let you down!


----------

